# [SOLVED] error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied



## bellshouse1 (Nov 4, 2010)

I have windows vista home premium. The other day my mother was going through her email account on Juno deleting messages. While doing so the system crashed. Now when we turn on the computer we get two error messages popping up that say "error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied." 

We cannot access the desktop. When the error message show up we get a blank purple screen and the system does not go any further than that. I've tried to load the system in safe mode and run a virus scan with AVG and that has not helped. Also tried to do a system restore while in safe mode to a time when the system was working fine and that has not worked either. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied*

NVCPL.DLL = Nvidia (graphics) control panel.

While in safe mode with networking, go to Start -> type *dxdiag* and press enter.

Go to the *Display* tab and take note of what it says beside *Chip Type*

Then download Driver Sweeper and use it to remove your Nvidia graphics driver.

Reboot and go back into Safe Mode, then go to http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us and find the download for the *Chip Type* that you took note of previously.

Install that driver, then reboot and you should be able to get into the desktop again.


----------



## chief1966 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied*

This problem is the same one I have on my Vista machine. The answer sounds simple, except I cannot download Driver sweeper since I cannot get into windows. I also cannot download the right driver in the safe mode as I cannot get on the internet in the safe mode. Any other answers?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied*

Try booting into *Safe Mode with Networking* instead of just *Safe Mode*


----------



## chief1966 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied*

I can only get to the display tab in the safe mode and under the chip in fo it lists n/a. any other way?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied*

Well - do you know what the chipset is supposed to be? If you don't know, what model computer do you have?


----------



## chief1966 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied*

I have a Dell Inspiron 532 AMD Athlon 64x2 Dual 4400+ 2.31 Ghz . Is that the chipset? I don't know too much.


----------



## chief1966 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied*

OOPs It is a Dell 531


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied*

Ok, you can still use Driver Sweeper to remove the older drivers.

Your new drivers can be found at one of these links.

If you use *32-bit* Windows - http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-32bit-260.99-whql-driver.html

If you use *64-bit* Windows - http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-260.99-whql-driver.html


----------



## chief1966 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied*

I downloaded driver sweeper, deleted driver under chipset, rebooted and now cannot get on the internet. I will download the driver on my laptop, put it on a disc and then load it on to the dell. Does that sound right. Should it recognize it right away or do I need to type in a path?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied*

Well - it doesn't sound right that you lost internet access.

However, using a disc to copy the driver installer over should work fine. You should be able to see it in My Computer without problems.


----------



## chief1966 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied*

I will try it and let you know. I will need to hit the bed soon, will be back in the morning sometime. Thanks for your help.


----------



## chief1966 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied*

OK, I downloaded and installed the driver, rebooted and it booted to the Vista Home Premium blue welcome screen. Then went black and stopped. The only thing showing is the mouse pointer. I do not have the box about the RUN.DLL. Any Ideas?


----------



## chief1966 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied*

Could I run sfc/scannow and do any good. or Disc cleanup? Can you tell me how to download all of my emails to a disc so I can save them. This would have to be done in the safe mode. 
If this cannot be fixed any further I would have to re-install vista.
Any good instructions would be appreciated.


----------



## bellshouse1 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied*

Hello guys, Reventon I do have my system running in order. I tried to delete the driver as you said. Of course being a novice I did not know which one of the NVIDA elements to remove so I removed all of them. Just as Chief1966 I lost my internet connection in safe mode as well. I kept playing around with the system and did a system restore from early in October that seemed to fix the problem. When I posted to this thread we had already tried system restors before but it was within the same week before I started to have problems. I know this doesnt help Chief1966 but that is what ended up fixing my system. Good Luck!


----------



## chief1966 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied*

Hey Bellhouse1, I looked at your post and tried an earlier system restore. It didnt help. Infact I cannot get into the safe mode now. I guess I will have to reformat and reinstall Vista. Haven,t heard any more from Reventon, was hoping he could come up with something better.


----------



## chief1966 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied*

Tried to use recovery disk, and it ran repair part way then wanted to do a system restore, so after system restore I can get back into safe mode but still will not reboot. Then I could not get the disk to be recognized again. ?????


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied*

Sorry about the wait, life happened.

How do things stand currently? Have you managed to get the system restored/re-installed.


----------



## chief1966 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: error loading NVCPL.DLL access denied*

Sorry I didn't post back. I ended up using the replacement disc for Vista that came with the computer when new. After I formatted and replaced the operating system, I had about 150+ updates. I got them all downloaded and am pretty much back in business, with a more streamlined computer. I did not reload all of the old programs, some of which I never used anyway. I was able to get just about all of my data back from what I had saved to disc in the safe mode, and what I can get from Windows,old that was saved when the reload was done. 
I really appreciate all the help from you, and will recommend your site to others.
Hope you can understand my ramblings.


----------

